# Ignoring JML: A Whole New Forum!!!



## toddnmd

My first ignore after being a member here for over 8 years. Totally changed the list of “New Posts”, in a very positive way. 

I suspect a couple members here created that account and have some kind of bet going. I’m glad I’m no longer feeding his threads.


----------



## ian

Word on the streets is that he’s Eitan’s revenge.

I just took your advice.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

ian said:


> Word on the streets is that he’s Eitan’s revenge.
> 
> I just took your advice.



That would make a lot of sense. JML joined on the 27th of July, same day as Eitan's last post.


----------



## ian

It’s actually kind of sweet that Eitan is starting to learn a little about knives now, instead of just selling Katos on BST.

Later in life, he’ll look back upon being banned and call it the most important moment of his life.


----------



## esoo

In many years on the net, only my second ignore. Was considering it for the last few days and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## juice

Also ignored, that should calm things down a bit.


----------



## lemeneid

Imagine the fun to be had when he finally gets a knife.

Which is the best stone
Which is the best handle for wood
Which is the best material for cutting board
Which is the best grip for knife

Its endless


----------



## Carl Kotte

I only ignore two posters here, none of which is JML. It is true though, ignoring is bliss.


----------



## Moooza

esoo said:


> In many years on the net, only my second ignore. Was considering it for the last few days and finally pulled the trigger.



Who was the other?


----------



## juice

Moooza said:


> Who was the other?


Typical trouble-making Aussie!


----------



## ma_sha1

First of all, Wow, JML?
I can’t believe the guy earned a nickname within first 50 posts. I’ve been here a long time, still no nick names 

Second,
I also can’t believe the mighty Eitan has fallen. The guy has many knives that I’d drool over, RIP to a baller 

Third,
Please tell me that JML being the reborn version of Eitan is a joke


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> I only ignore two posters here, none of which is JML. It is true though, ignoring is bliss.



Wonder if we ignore the same two. Hmm!


----------



## juice

ma_sha1 said:


> I’ve been here a long time, still no nick names


Not sure you want the ones you'd be given ATM


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Wonder if we ignore the same two. Hmm!


Pm sent


----------



## BillHanna

Wow! I was unaware I joined a club. Neat.


----------



## ian

juice said:


> Not sure you want the ones you'd be given ATM



Chop Shop is already taken, unfortunately. How about M.S. Destroy? There must be something better tho.


----------



## F-Flash

Shigstroyer


----------



## Twigg

Shig Slayer?


----------



## ian

Yea, I was thinking The Shiginator, too.


----------



## Midsummer

Nakiri Phoenix


----------



## esoo

Moooza said:


> Who was the other?



Was on another forum - and when I re-discovered that I had ignored them, I had no remembrance why.


----------



## ian

Shig Shearer?


----------



## mise_en_place




----------



## ian

mise_en_place said:


>



I remember in college being really taken by this parody. I hope I’m more mature now 15 yrs later, but it’s not completely obvious that this is true.

“Don’t you dare close your thighs.”


----------



## daveb

That's maths?


----------



## ma_sha1

Twigg said:


> Shig Slayer?



My fav. so far, but a bit narrow, I plan to slay anything that gets in the way


----------



## ModRQC

We live in a world of "10 best J-knives of 2020". Some feel secured by virtues of an acknowledged best. Some just like the familiar discussing of such. Sometimes it creates good threads. I guess the more time one spends here, the less interesting it seems to hear rehash of the same opinions.

I think ignoring is best done silently.


----------



## Jville

"Ma_Sha the Murderer". What happened to Eithan?


----------



## KCMande

Jville said:


> "Ma_Sha the Murderer". What happened to Eithan?


I am wondering the same thing, I feel like i missed something, Ive dealt with him in the past with no issues, I always enjoyed his photography of his insane collection of knives


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

His last post was:






No idea what all went down. Or what those two images were.


----------



## Tim Rowland

we can ignore people................


----------



## F-Flash

applepieforbreakfast said:


> His last post was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what all went down. Or what those two images were.



I think those were some pics of some mods posts/pms to him that were deleted later.

Edit. So maybe he had enough of moderating around here 

Edit. 2 or seems more likely that mods had enough of him


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Oh boy lol what happened now. He seemed like a long time forum member. I wouldn’t know i’ve only been on the forum since December of 2019.


----------



## brooksie967

ian said:


> Word on the streets is that he’s Eitan’s revenge.
> 
> I just took your advice.



Quit being a dick. HBT?


----------



## brooksie967

ian said:


> It’s actually kind of sweet that Eitan is starting to learn a little about knives now, instead of just selling Katos on BST.
> 
> Later in life, he’ll look back upon being banned and call it the most important moment of his life.



I'm sure if you have words you'd like to share with him you can do that in private via IG. Unless being a dick is what gets you through your day.


----------



## TSF415

The story of Jose Martin Lopez and how he ravaged a forum during a pandemic.

I won’t read it but it should be interesting.


----------



## ian

brooksie967 said:


> I'm sure if you have words you'd like to share with him you can do that in private via IG. Unless being a dick is what gets you through your day.



Ordinarily I wouldn’t say such things, and in general I agree that the internet needs more civility, but Eitan was such a dick the day that he was banned that I’m fine with it.


----------



## valgard

ma_sha1 said:


> First of all, Wow, JML?
> I can’t believe the guy earned a nickname within first 50 posts. I’ve been here a long time, still no nick names



The shigminator. There, fixed that for you


----------



## valgard

ian said:


> Yea, I was thinking The Shiginator, too.


Damn, should have kept reading


----------



## Jville

ma_sha1 said:


> First of all, Wow, JML?
> I can’t believe the guy earned a nickname within first 50 posts. I’ve been here a long time, still no nick names
> 
> Second,
> I also can’t believe the mighty Eitan has fallen. The guy has many knives that I’d drool over, RIP to a baller
> 
> Third,
> Please tell me that JML being the reborn version of Eitan is a joke


How bout Shigefu**er


----------



## valgard

Jville said:


> How bout Shigefu**er


Too many *


----------



## Ruso

Should not this go to off topic? Why this BS is in knife forum. Mind boggling.


----------



## chiffonodd

lemeneid said:


> Imagine the fun to be had when he finally gets a knife.
> 
> Which is the best stone
> Which is the best handle for wood
> Which is the best material for cutting board
> Which is the best grip for knife
> 
> Its endless



If it's a new account, could also just be post count padding to sell something.


----------



## M1k3

chiffonodd said:


> If it's a new account, could also just be post count padding to sell something.


Way quicker to pay for a membership...and less annoying.


----------



## chiffonodd

M1k3 said:


> Way quicker to pay for a membership...and less annoying.



Do you like paying for a membership? What is the best thing about membership? How do you define annoying? Are you well versed in theoretical particle physics? How much would someone have to pay you to milk a cat?


----------



## esoo

chiffonodd said:


> Do you like paying for a membership? What is the best thing about membership? How do you define annoying? Are you well versed in theoretical particle physics? How much would someone have to pay you to milk a cat?



What type of cat? What is the best container to milk a cat into? What is the best lighting to milk the cat? What is best way to get paid for milking a cat? What happens if a dog shows up? Can you get the dog to milk the cat?


----------



## chiffonodd

esoo said:


> What type of cat? What is the best container to milk a cat into? What is the best lighting to milk the cat? What is best way to get paid for milking a cat? What happens if a dog shows up? Can you get the dog to milk the cat?



Are mainstream cats more difficult to milk? Why do people prefer a thinly ground cat?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Is this officially the KKF silly season?


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## daveb

Ruso said:


> Should not this go to off topic? Why this BS is in knife forum. Mind boggling.



What is the topic?


----------



## daveb

Corradobrit1 said:


> Is this officially the KKF silly season?



Too many people on lock down for too long.....


----------



## chiffonodd

daveb said:


> Too many people on lock down for too long.....



Yeah this is totally covid quarantine madness


----------



## Corradobrit1

I'm curious what thread JML will create next. Still a myriad of subjects left to be covered


----------



## Gregmega

I once cut 30mm off a yo shig gyuto with an angle grinder cause no one needs a 300mm gyuto fight me


----------



## Matus

Wrong thread Greg


----------



## ian

Gregmega said:


> I once cut 30mm off a yo shig gyuto with an angle grinder cause no one needs a 300mm gyuto fight me



I’m confused, actually. Haven’t you posted this exact sentence like 4 times? Tell me it’s performance art! I like it.


----------



## daveb

Could have been 4 shigs......


----------



## Gregmega

Matus said:


> Wrong thread Greg


I’m just writing this in every thread until I get one right. What else did I miss


----------



## M1k3

Gregmega said:


> I’m just writing this in every thread until I get one right. What else did I miss


Have you heard of the great question asker? Picking our brains. Ignoring comments to further refine the answer they seek?


----------



## ma_sha1




----------



## Gregmega

No but seriously I once cut 30mm off a yo shig gyuto with an angle grinder cause no one needs a 300mm gyuto


----------



## ian

Gregmega said:


> No but seriously I once cut 30mm off a yo shig gyuto with an angle grinder cause no one needs a 300mm gyuto



Hola, Gregbot!


----------



## M1k3

Gregmega said:


> No but seriously I once cut 30mm off a yo shig gyuto with an angle grinder cause no one needs a 300mm gyuto


For realsies. Have you heard of the great question asker? Picking our brains. Ignoring comments to further refine the answer they seek?


----------



## Jville

valgard said:


> Too many *


Shigefu*ker... Thanks, fixed.


----------



## toddnmd

ModRQC said:


> I think ignoring is best done silently.



In general, I agree.

In this case, there are so many threads and so many similar comments that a broader message seemed like it might be more effective in quelling the responses that have just led to more noise on KKF.


----------



## Gregmega

M1k3 said:


> For realsies. Have you heard of the great question asker? Picking our brains. Ignoring comments to further refine the answer they seek?


I honestly have no clue what this thread is about.


----------



## Matus

Gregmega said:


> I honestly have no clue what this thread is about.



We noticed


----------



## ma_sha1

I am waiting for JML, if really a reborn Eitan, start dropping unicorns on BST


----------



## tchan001

Here are the unicorns you were expecting from the reborn Eitan. LOL





__





How do you gauge store brand and retailer lines?


What made you decide to buy certain knives? Slow down...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## ma_sha1

tchan001 said:


> Here are the unicorns you were expecting from the reborn Eitan. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you gauge store brand and retailer lines?
> 
> 
> What made you decide to buy certain knives? Slow down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## ModRQC

toddnmd said:


> In general, I agree.
> 
> In this case, there are so many threads and so many similar comments that a broader message seemed like it might be more effective in quelling the responses that have just led to more noise on KKF.



I don't mean to interfere with anything by saying this, as I think this forum is great because to some extent, people can unload their minds on unrelated to OP matters, and in the end of the day it makes sense... or it doesn't but it is plain fun. Sometimes it goes where one or several members will get "personal" with one or several other members. Even that I can accept - under fire things come out. Having been cursed by a member here won't prevent me to laugh at one of his post two days after, or to learn something out of it.

Here the OP implies for people to unload their minds on a human being. Virtual to some extent, and a case difficult to argue by nowadays social platforms standards, but a human being anyway. I won't build a case for him... but when I posted that comment you replied to, just for kicks I went back to the general layout hunting for the first of his post I would encounter. Obviously and according to the matter of the present discussion, I didn't need to search for long. On the other hand, what I was truly looking for went against the grain of the present discussion: 87 replies at that moment. At some point, "we've all" been involved into one of his post, and despite many of these, a recent one still got that amount of replies. 

Some people here are highly educated in this business we have at heart. Some people are not, but have the same passion. If none of his posts had met much replies but he was still at posting more, I'd definitely find it weird. Still wouldn't publicly go against him though. But as it is, his incessant "polls" of the "10 best" seem to gather a bit of activity; so be it. This place, how sad it will sound to some, is not what it is because there are a hundred knowledgeable members on it - it was allowed to thrive because there is a WHOLE lot more members than that. They don't all have the same way of dealing with this passion. 

What baffles me the most about this is the same than about advertising on social medias: while irritating to some degree when it pops over content of interest, I will never need to hit the Ignore button or curse against lack of such because ignoring is one thing I can do pretty well for myself... let alone finding relief in highlighting to the world what irritations come my way in a day.


----------



## tchan001

I predict Jose will be showing off quite a few knives in the future. He's gonna catch the knife buying bug.


----------



## ma_sha1

Why ignore & deprive the fun from yourself?

Love or hate, you can’t deny that JML provided more entertainment than anybody else on KKF lately.


----------



## tchan001

Well ma_sha1, you are certainly a close second in terms of providing entertainment for KKF lately.

And then we have the popular thread on unpopular opinions as well.


----------



## ModRQC

tchan001 said:


> I predict Jose will be showing off quite a few knives in the future. He's gonna catch the knife buying bug.



Admittedly, if he DOESN'T, then surely that will have been for him the biggest waste of time known to mankind.

But in fact I'm pretty sure he owns a couple of Shigeki Tanaka. That's as good a start as any.


----------



## tchan001

I'm pretty sure he bought a Tanaka ironwood which is having a hard time trying to be shipped from Finland to Singapore.


----------



## M1k3

I put him on ignore. Doesn't know what he wants. Gives mixed signals.


----------



## bozotheclown

is JML that angry kemadi guy from the other thread? the dude who bumps his bst posts every hour and drops 500 bones on his prices hourly?


----------



## Corradobrit1

ma_sha1 said:


> Why ignore & deprive the fun from yourself?
> 
> Love or hate, you can’t deny that JML provided more entertainment than anybody else on KKF lately.


This smacks of a self-deprecating post coming from KKF's preeminent . modifier


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> KKF's preeminent . modifier


@ma_sha1 should have that as his custom title  because "modifier" is one of the nicest things that's gonna be said about his hobby


----------



## toddnmd

ModRQC said:


> Here the OP implies for people to unload their minds on a human being. Virtual to some extent, and a case difficult to argue by nowadays social platforms standards, but a human being anyway. I won't build a case for him... but when I posted that comment you replied to, just for kicks I went back to the general layout hunting for the first of his post I would encounter. Obviously and according to the matter of the present discussion, I didn't need to search for long. On the other hand, what I was truly looking for went against the grain of the present discussion: 87 replies at that moment. At some point, "we've all" been involved into one of his post, and despite many of these, a recent one still got that amount of replies.



Unloading their minds on a human being? Nope. Just sharing my experience of how I dealt with a member degrading the forum. Yes, a number of people (including me) responded and kept things going, but those were mostly done in good faith. But this guy has taken advantage of the goodwill and general helpfulness of many members here.

Why come here and ask opinions and advice and then ignore dozens and dozens of post that give a range of good advice? Best case scenario is that he's clueless, but I didn't want to have any more engagement in any thread he started. (And if he is either intentionally being difficult or someone created the account with that intent, those are even worse.) In my mind, he would be deserving of negative comments (as long as they aren't unnecessarily nasty) or getting ignored, either by lack of responses, or using the ignore function of KKF. It worked for me. IMO, this forum will be a better place if people don't respond, and I was tired of seeing his previous threads keep growing and newer threads get started. For some, using ignore may be the preferred option.


----------



## captaincaed

What happened to Eitan anyway? I'm out of the loop


----------



## josemartinlopez

[deleted, incorrect account]


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> What happened to Eitan anyway? I'm out of the loop


Flipped out, again.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I have a bunch of Dalstrong grail unicorns ready to go.


----------



## ma_sha1

josemartinlopez said:


> I have a bunch of Dalstrong grail unicorns ready to go.



Congratulations , you just unlocked the master trolling badge


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## captaincaed

M1k3 said:


> Flipped out, again.


I wasn't aware of the flip outs before


----------



## daveb

M1k3 said:


> Flipped out, again.



"Flipped" I see what you did there..


----------



## ian

Maybe we should start a new kind of “flipper alert” thread.


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> I wasn't aware of the flip outs before


A week or two prior he flipped on Wind88. Then on the mods and me...


----------



## F-Flash

tchan001 said:


> I'm pretty sure he bought a Tanaka ironwood which is having a hard time trying to be shipped from Finland to Singapore.


Its with him allready, been some time now. So maybe he is just trolling you to some extend.


----------



## ModRQC

Didn’t I link the fact of being able to ignore advertising to this?


----------



## ModRQC

... and culture towards the easy best...


----------



## tostadas

It's been interesting to watch his recent raiding of the BST.


----------



## josemartinlopez

toddnmd said:


> IMO, this forum will be a better place if people don't respond, and I was tired of seeing his previous threads keep growing and newer threads get started. For some, using ignore may be the preferred option.


----------



## aszma

tostadas said:


> It's been interesting to watch his recent raiding of the BST.


it was fun watching him do that until he scored a couple knives minutes before i could get them


----------



## tchan001

With his quick hands, who knows how many Raquins and Dalmans he'll score next?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Refresh....Refresh....Refresh....Refresh.... i’ll take it! 
You know **** is getting a little crazy when a member joins in July or June of this year and is already a senior member lol.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Nothing against Jml. I’ve always wondered. Is there actual criteria in play regarding member status here?


----------



## ian

Hassanbensober said:


> Nothing against Jml. I’ve always wondered. Is there actual criteria in play regarding member status here?



#posts.


----------



## Nagakin

Not long now until he disappears into the sunset with his bag of treasure, and the KKF folktale of JML is born.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Nagakin said:


> Not long now until he disappears into the sunset with his bag of treasure, and the KKF folktale of JML is born.


In years to come we can say "I was there...."


----------



## Gregmega

It’s already begun

How many more will we be witness to, remember the guy that single handedly nearly doubled the price of kato ina space of 2 months man that was cool


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Robert Lavacca said:


> Refresh....Refresh....Refresh....Refresh.... i’ll take it!
> You know **** is getting a little crazy when a member joins in July or June of this year and is already a senior member lol.


What is up with this forum which thats the case? I've been here since the beginning and on the other forum before that. Crazy.


----------



## Twigg

Hell, @juice will be a senior member soon too. I need to step up my game.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Nagakin said:


> Not long now until he disappears into the sunset with his bag of treasure, and the KKF folktale of JML is born.


Ha Ha, in the words of Ricky Bobby...... if youre not first, youre last. Winners Win.


----------



## ma_sha1

Gregmega said:


> It’s already begun
> 
> How many more will we be witness to, remember the guy that single handedly nearly doubled the price of kato ina space of 2 months man that was cool



I haven’t been here that long, when/who was that?


----------



## Gregmega

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ha Ha, in the words of Ricky Bobby...... if youre not first, youre last. Winners Win.


Hahahahaha hahahahaha hahahahaha so true tho


----------



## juice

Twigg said:


> Hell, @juice will be a senior member soon too. I need to step up my game.


_Removes custom title_


----------



## Corradobrit1

ma_sha1 said:


> I haven’t been here that long, when/who was that?


Could be Nevin


----------



## Twigg

juice said:


> _Removes custom title_


You did it!!! You broke your cherry!


----------



## DitmasPork

TBH, I go to JML threads for entertainment, it's the KKF version of a Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Twigg

Gregmega said:


> I honestly have no clue what this thread is about.


I know what this thread is about and the answer is... 4? 

Also, JML is not Eitan, he is RYKY. His auction is funding his venture into better knives and he is getting his revenge on all you non-believers at the same time. Ryky likes to kill 2 birds with 1 stone while laughing.

I also have it on very good authority (heard it from my brother's sister's friend's cousin the she heard it from this dude named Momo) that Mazaki's favorite 90's romantic comedy is:

<iframe width="1189" height="669" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## josemartinlopez

Twigg said:


> Also, JML is not Eitan, he is RYKY. His auction is funding his venture into better knives and he is getting his revenge on all you non-believers at the same time. Ryky likes to kill 2 birds with 1 stone while laughing.


Well the stone is an Ohira.


----------



## ModRQC

Most amazing thing here being that a thread made to ignore JML transformed him into an icon and warranted is full acceptance as a member.

I love being here but sometimes you guys are effing weird!


----------



## ModRQC

All this confirming the theories of French anthropologist (as well as many other disciplines) René Girard about the scapegoat mechanism.


----------



## DitmasPork

Twigg said:


> I know what this thread is about and the answer is... 4?
> 
> Also, JML is not Eitan, he is RYKY. His auction is funding his venture into better knives and he is getting his revenge on all you non-believers at the same time. Ryky likes to kill 2 birds with 1 stone while laughing.
> 
> I also have it on very good authority (heard it from my brother's sister's friend's cousin the she heard it from this dude named Momo) that Mazaki's favorite 90's romantic comedy is:
> 
> <iframe width="1189" height="669" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>




I miss Eitan on KKF.


----------



## juice

ModRQC said:


> Most amazing thing here being that a thread made to ignore JML transformed him into an icon and warranted is full acceptance as a member.


Last week, I think he went backwards yesterday somewhat, bless his heart.


----------



## ModRQC

ModRQC said:


> All this confirming the theories of French anthropologist (as well as many other disciplines) René Girard about the scapegoat mechanism.



@Carl Kotte I don't know why but your angry reactions are always making me uneasy...  I feel there's a joke I'm missing, and since you're so funny, I cannot live with that.


----------



## juice

ModRQC said:


> @Carl Kotte I don't know why but your angry reactions are always making me uneasy...  I feel there's a joke I'm missing, and since you're so funny, I cannot live with that.


Well, they're usually aimed at me, so how do you think that I, a poor innocent Australian, feel about it?


----------



## M1k3

DitmasPork said:


> I miss Eitan on KKF.


----------



## ModRQC

ModRQC said:


> @Carl Kotte I don't know why but your angry reactions are always making me uneasy...  I feel there's a joke I'm missing, and since you're so funny, I cannot live with that.



Now we have two angry reactions... Quite confusing. Can I gather more with this post?


----------



## ModRQC

Ok so I'm not confused anymore, I can understand the series now... not the most mathematically complex, mind you, I was a bit slow, but can't truly confirm one with only two entries... 

This one is "+11 -10" I'm sooooooo brilliant!


----------



## daveb

juice said:


> a poor innocent Australian



There are no innocents on convict island    (Sry Nemo)


----------



## tchan001

Wait till JML starts getting so experienced with all the unicorns he has bought or will be buying that he becomes a sought after expert in knife knowledge in Singapore. Then he'll be laughing at the ones who tried to ignore him on KKF.


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> Wait till JML starts getting so experienced with all the unicorns he has bought or will be buying that he becomes a sought after expert in knife knowledge in Singapore. Then he'll be laughing at the ones who tried to ignore him on KKF.


JML=Jim Carrey A.K.A. Grasshopper


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Mazaki wrote every 90s romantic comedy anyway, half of the 80s ones too, and plays every single Wayans brother using tricks like in the Eddie Murphy and Peter Sellers movies. Amazing he still has time to make all the knives!


----------



## Twigg

Behold!!! Mazaki's great shame!


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Haha I forgot about that movie, gonna have to watch it


----------



## RockyBasel

I am very new to this forum, but I love it. The forum is filled with people who sincerely give good advice to newbies like me, and help me learn about knives. It has been of immense value to me.

Secondly, this forum cracks me up - great wit, zingers, really funny stuff.

Thirdly, the forum is also brutally honest. If you make a mistake, or get something wrong - KKF will correct you. They will call you out and say "what you said is BS". This is one of the best parts of the forum for me. It allows me to put my ego aside and accept it and own it. Some people have difficulty with this. 

I remember someone was pontificating on japanese traditions in some thread. Soignewest (pardon my spelling) said "this is BS" Simple statement, powerful. And the other person stopped.

This part I love, keeping everyone honest. If you have an ego, then this part of the forum will be difficult for you, because however much you know, someone will know more. And when people guide you, I am thankful- because that means a lot to me, I learn from the journey of others. If you cannot accept guidance gracefully, you will have issues with the forum. I may not agree with the guidance, but I appreciate that someone took time out of their day to offer me something.


----------



## Carl Kotte

My ego rhymes with Diego.


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> My ego rhymes with Diego.



Hey, that sounds like mine! Leggo my ego!


----------



## labor of love

The forum should forgive my man Jose of his initial indiscretions when he joined. He’s developed quite a sense of humor and has learned to put his money where his mouth is. I’m still not shipping to Singapore though.


----------



## McMan

Carl Kotte said:


> My ego rhymes with Diego.





ian said:


> Hey, that sounds like mine! Leggo my ego!





labor of love said:


> The forum should forgive my man Jose of his initial indiscretions when he joined. He’s developed quite a sense of humor and has learned to put his money where his mouth is. I’m still not shipping to Singapore though.


Dumpster Fuego


----------



## labor of love

@josemartinlopez did you ever snag a Tanaka? Lemme holla


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> @josemartinlopez did you ever snag a Tanaka? Lemme holla


Careful, he might think you're coming on to strong.


----------



## btbyrd

He may have put his money where his mouth is, but I still don't know if he has a chef's knife that isn't a Wusthof covered in Sharpie. He does seem comfortable giving advice to newbs, which makes sense considering that he's apparently a senior member...


----------



## daveb

Senior Associate Newbie Member didn't fit in the space allotted.


----------



## tchan001

No Way Jose


----------



## ian

Señor Member


----------



## Barmoley

btbyrd said:


> He may have put his money where his mouth is, but I still don't know if he has a chef's knife that isn't a Wusthof covered in Sharpie. He does seem comfortable giving advice to newbs, which makes sense considering that he's apparently a senior member...


+100 Seems odd that the advice is being given by someone who admits to knowing very little on the subject. I am hoping for some reviews once he receives and uses the knives he bought. Or at least some impressions and opinions about them.


----------



## btbyrd

I think he has the potential become a an excellent contributor to the community here, as he's a voracious consumer of information and has purchased a number of well regarded knives. But he was resistant to everyone's initial advice -- which was to buy some knives and use them and figure out things first-hand instead of trying to deduce everything a priori -- and he seems overly eager to offer his opinion when he still has no real experience to base it on. But he does seem to be making a kinda-good-faith effort to learn things on his own, even if he is a bit cheeky about it. I do feel like he needs a bit of a Burr-style "talk less, cut more" dressing down... but he has at least made life around here a little more interesting, despite his foibles.


----------



## juice

Barmoley said:


> +100 Seems odd that the advice is being given by someone who admits to knowing very little on the subject.


This is why I don't give advice. Well, besides "Vote 1 Beige."


----------



## Barmoley

Giving advice and opinion is fine and welcomed. Each one of us knows something someone else doesn't. It is odd to give advice on something you don't know anything about. How would I be able to give advice on a 270 suji if I never used one? You could say, "well I've read opinions of very knowledgeable people who used them and just passing on the information" this is fair to a degree and we all do this since we can't experience everything first hand. It would be so much better though to maybe wait a little and use some knives before giving advice, just my opinion of course.


----------



## jacko9

Well I did notice that JML did start asking very detailed questions on the other forum.


----------



## labor of love

Just got off a Skype conference call with J Lop and the rest of the KKF inner circle. No apology will be issued for any expert advice giving or excessive inquires into jknives at this time.
We understand your concerns, and thank you as always for the feedback.


----------



## juice

labor of love said:


> and the rest of the KKF inner circle.


Man, so glad that's not me, I hate talking to people.


----------



## labor of love

juice said:


> Man, so glad that's not me, I hate talking to people.


It’s a dirty job but someone’s gotta do it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> This is why I don't give advice. Well, besides "Vote 1 Beige."


I think you also like the occasional cull


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Man, so glad that's not me, I hate talking to people.


Typing is an option.


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think you also like the occasional cull


I'm continually culling on social media, the number of people I'm following has shrunk drastically since March...


----------



## daveb

Mine remains pretty constant. What's "following"?


----------



## DitmasPork

I've become oddly accustomed to the almost weekly threads by @josemartinlopez, posing obscure unanswerable questions, surprised I've not seen a new one in a while. Perhaps his newly acquired collection has satiated his need for answers, and reflecting upon the knives forming his own opinions?


----------



## josemartinlopez

No, I'm thinking of natural stones and will have more questions ready. Give me a couple of days.


----------



## DitmasPork

josemartinlopez said:


> No, I'm thinking of natural stones and will have more questions ready. Give me a couple of days.


I'll just be an observer, since I'm a synth guy.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I was trying to PM that @valgard guy, I figure it would be nice to just get one of everything he got and take it from there. But I need to ask what to buy exactly as these natural stones are really confusing.


----------



## daveb

Not as confusing as your questions.

Do you really have a knife? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ian

In 20 years, synths will be able to outperform naturals on every task, not just most tasks. #readytofight!


----------



## F-Flash

daveb said:


> Not as confusing as your questions.
> 
> Do you really have a knife? Pics or it didn't happen.


He allready has bigger collection than most (like 95%) of us here. It's mindbogling for sure.


----------



## Corradobrit1

F-Flash said:


> He allready has bigger collection than most (like 95%) of us here. It's mindbogling for sure.


Allegedly. Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## daveb

I've heard that. But. Have not seen a description of a knife in use, have not seen a pic, have not seen evidence of first hand knowledge about any knife. Proxy buying for Ricky?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ian said:


> In 20 years, synths will be able to outperform naturals on every task, not just most tasks. #readytofight!


Most likely you're right. Naturals have a mystic/romance that can't be ignored though. I see no lowering in demand or use; in fact it'll likely increase as inventory shrinks.


----------



## DitmasPork

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Most likely you're right. Naturals have a mystic/romance that can't be ignored though. I see no lowering in demand or use; in fact it'll likely increase as inventory shrinks.



I literally have little or no interest in natural stones—mainly because I'm more comfortable with the synth price point and they get me to where I want for my kitchen usage. Also, polishing is not a concern of mine. Another reason is I dig the consistency of synths, and haven't wanted to learn all the info about naturals to help me navigate through the world of J-nats. Personally I'd rather spend extra funds on knives, but that's just me. J-nats sometimes seem to be rather high maintenance from what I've observed.


----------



## Dhoff

ModRQC said:


> @Carl Kotte I don't know why but your angry reactions are always making me uneasy...  I feel there's a joke I'm missing, and since you're so funny, I cannot live with that.



Carl is one of my favorite members, I might just start to follow him  funny as hell and a nice dude.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Dhoff Mate, don’t do anything you’ll regret now


----------



## Corradobrit1

Its a Scandi conspiracy.....


----------



## ModRQC

Romance is coming soon... seeing the world in beige and all that.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Yeah, a conspiracy - a scandigrind conspiracy. @josemartinlopez I hereby declare you a member, an honorary Norwegian!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

DitmasPork said:


> I literally have little or no interest in natural stones—mainly because I'm more comfortable with the synth price point and they get me to where I want for my kitchen usage. Also, polishing is not a concern of mine. Another reason is I dig the consistency of synths, and haven't wanted to learn all the info about naturals to help me navigate through the world of J-nats. Personally I'd rather spend extra funds on knives, but that's just me. J-nats sometimes seem to be rather high maintenance from what I've observed.


Yup, a completely subjective topic. No doubt the draw to synthetics too. I have lots of both.


----------



## F-Flash

Naturalstones are alot like honyakis.


----------



## DitmasPork

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yup, a completely subjective topic. No doubt the draw to synthetics too. I have lots of both.



It's mostly financial considerations with me. A few months ago I almost pulled the trigger on an aizu, but ended up grabbing another gyuto. 



F-Flash said:


> Naturalstones are alot like honyakis.



I've never bought a honyaki, but that's definitely something I'm planning to get in the very near future.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> It's mostly financial considerations with me. A few months ago I almost pulled the trigger on an aizu, but ended up grabbing another gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never bought a honyaki, but that's definitely something I'm planning to get in the very near future.


I just got my first Honyaki from K&S this week - I know nothing about it, or how to maintain it, so will scour the threads

it was one of those “must have” based upon some raves I read about the Togashi blue 1 on this forum so impulse expensive buy- but all in all, it’s a good deal on K&S, relatively speaking


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I just got my first Honyaki from K&S this week - I know nothing about it, or how to maintain it, so will scour the threads
> 
> it was one of those “must have” based upon some raves I read about the Togashi blue 1 on this forum so impulse expensive buy- but all in all, it’s a good deal on K&S, relatively speaking


Congrats! Don't worry, most of my buys are impulsive, usually occurring shortly after implementing a moratorium on knife buying.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Congrats! Don't worry, most of my buys are impulsive, usually occurring shortly after implementing a moratorium on knife buying.


So true!


----------



## Matus

josemartinlopez said:


> No, I'm thinking of natural stones and will have more questions ready. Give me a couple of days.



I don't want to be moderating that ...


----------



## juice

Matus said:


> I don't want to be moderating that ...


No, it will be the usual BS, but then he'll buy a couple and everyone will be falling over themselves again to prop him up.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> No, it will be the usual BS, but then he'll buy a couple and everyone will be falling over themselves again to prop him up.


----------



## RockyBasel

The laser forum is closed - there were some entertaining reads there at the end.

I have learned more about kanji than I ever imagined, in a strange way thanks to JML who mocked my understanding that Kanji was part of Japanese as abhorrent and insulting to countless, implying I am a racist lout.

on doing further research, Turns out kanji is a third script of the Japanese language

It came to Japan around 50 AD, at a time the Japanese did not have their own script, but was adopted into the Japanese language by the fifth century. Then, Kakatana and hiragana were derived from Chinese characters. to say kanji is Chinese would be misleading at this point in time I think

I don’t think I was that far off when I assumed kanji was part of the Japanese language

but don’t want to open up a can of worms here, nor continue the laser conversation here - as that is shut down by the moderator

“I’m just sayin” as they say in the US


----------



## LostHighway

RockyBasel said:


> The laser forum is closed - there were some entertaining reads there at the end.
> 
> I have learned more about kanji than I ever imagined, in a strange way thanks to JML who mocked my understanding that Kanji was part of Japanese as abhorrent and insulting to countless, implying I am a racist lout.
> 
> on doing further research, Turns out kanji is a third script of the Japanese language
> 
> It came to Japan around 50 AD, at a time the Japanese did not have their own script, but was adopted into the Japanese language by the fifth century. Then, Kakatana and hiragana were derived from Chinese characters. to say kanji is Chinese would be misleading at this point in time I think
> 
> I don’t think I was that far off when I assumed kanji was part of the Japanese language
> 
> but don’t want to open up a can of worms here, nor continue the laser conversation here - as that is shut down by the moderator
> 
> “I’m just sayin” as they say in the US



A variant on this question also arises in Japanese gardening circles. There is some evidence that Japanese gardening had antecedents in China and Korea and some scholars have chosen to elevate these influences to the status of direct progenitors (based on rather limited evidence IMO). There is, however, relatively broad agreement that Japanese gardening has evolved along a very different path from Chinese gardening traditions over the past millennia plus. Clifton Olds at Bowdoin College in Maine has one of the better English language sites on Japanese gardens in Japan if anyone is interested.


----------



## RockyBasel

LostHighway said:


> A variant on this question also arises in Japanese gardening circles. There is some evidence that Japanese gardening had antecedents in China and Korea and some scholars have chosen to elevate these influences to the status of direct progenitors (based on rather limited evidence IMO). There is, however, relatively broad agreement that Japanese gardening has evolved along a very different path from Chinese gardening traditions over the past millennia plus. Clifton Olds at Bowdoin College in Maine has one of the better English language sites on Japanese gardens in Japan if anyone is interested.



i think your analogy is spot on - I like your statement that antecedent is not the same as direct progenitors. Though some may argue antecedents and progenitors are synonyms. This is why I love this forum! Right here, right now. Thanks for illuminating 

and I will look up the site in Japanese gardens - actually my wife went to Colby, not too far from Bowdoin


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> The laser forum is closed - there were some entertaining reads there at the end.
> 
> I have learned more about kanji than I ever imagined, in a strange way thanks to JML who mocked my understanding that Kanji was part of Japanese as abhorrent and insulting to countless, implying I am a racist lout.
> 
> on doing further research, Turns out kanji is a third script of the Japanese language
> 
> It came to Japan around 50 AD, at a time the Japanese did not have their own script, but was adopted into the Japanese language by the fifth century. Then, Kakatana and hiragana were derived from Chinese characters. to say kanji is Chinese would be misleading at this point in time I think
> 
> I don’t think I was that far off when I assumed kanji was part of the Japanese language
> 
> but don’t want to open up a can of worms here, nor continue the laser conversation here - as that is shut down by the moderator
> 
> “I’m just sayin” as they say in the US


Just different perspectives at play. Kanji is both Japanese or Chinese depending on how one looks at it—it’s utilizing Chinese characters. People got to hung up on origins. It’s like people saying tempura is purely a Japanese dish, without acknowledging its Portuguese origins.


----------



## RockyBasel

Learn something new everyday here. The fact that origins of Japanese are in Chinese characters does not make Japanese, Chinese somehow. though they share common ancestors, does not make them direct progenitors. At some point it became its own thing. key point of @LostHighway


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@RockyBasel you swiss are neutral by birth, I don't think any accusations of that sort will stick


----------



## parbaked

Truth is Chinese invented everything...we have to deal with it.


----------



## RockyBasel

I know - US by citizenship, but will have dual citizenship in due course. No matter where I come from, never can apply to me


----------



## RockyBasel

parbaked said:


> Truth is Chinese invented everything...we have to deal with it...


cracks me up!

I thought the Germans invented everything - the rocket, the piston engine, etc.


----------



## parbaked

RockyBasel said:


> cracks me up!
> 
> I thought the Germans invented everything - the rocket, the piston engine, etc.


Sit down with a Scotsman and a bottle of single malt and they'll tell you they invented everything, but it really was the Chinese...


----------



## RockyBasel

parbaked said:


> Sit down with a Scotsman and a bottle of single malt and they'll tell you they invented everything, but it really was the Chinese...


True - Chinese invented Japanese


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> Learn something new everyday here. The fact that origins of Japanese are in Chinese characters does not make Japanese, Chinese somehow. though they share common ancestors, does not make them direct progenitors. At some point it became its own thing. key point of @LostHighway


Yup, pretty much my view, just saying both arguments have validity.


----------



## LostHighway

parbaked said:


> Truth is Chinese invented everything...we have to deal with it...


Since months of COVID semi-isolation seem to stretch before us perhaps someone can step up and read Joseph Needham's (seven volume?) Science and Civilization in China. It was started in the 1950s but work on the project continued up until about a decade ago (Needham died in the 1990s). I've only read excerps but it is probably at least as worthy a project as reading Gibbon, if rather more technically oriented.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

RockyBasel said:


> cracks me up!
> 
> I thought the Germans invented everything - the rocket, the piston engine, etc.



I saw this film where they said it was the Greeks, pretty sure it was a documentary


----------



## amithrain

Japanese is not Chinese, but Kanji and Hanzi are similar. Although they’re pronounced different, a Japanese person should be able to get the very rough idea out of a Chinese sentence.


----------



## DitmasPork

amithrain said:


> Japanese is not Chinese, but Kanji and Hanzi are similar. Although they’re pronounced different, a Japanese person should be able to get the very rough idea out of a Chinese sentence.


It’s actually pretty simple—Kanji Japanese, the writing system is based on Chinese characters, which is undisputed.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> It’s actually pretty simple—Kanji Japanese, the writing system is based on Chinese characters, which is undisputed.



It is based on Chinese characters, but it has been incorporated into the Japanese language now. The entire Japanese language originated from Chinese characters - which were then further annotated into what is now Japanese characters around the 5th venture I believe. Kanji is the third script of the Japanese language. We can’t call Japanese a Chinese language today, but maybe in 300 AD we could have


----------



## RockyBasel

My only fear in writing this response was a self doubt: “am I becoming a JML because I am spouting something I learned 10 hours ago from the laser forum?

please shoot me if that happens


----------



## ian

I can’t speak Japanese or Chinese (Mandarin or Cantonese) and have an American high school understanding of the history and cultures of both countries, but it’s obvious to me that this discussion is missing the point that all these ‘languages’ are just slightly different dialects of _Asian_. This conclusion comes after I did a lot of research on reputable media outlets like reddit, 4chan, and Breitbart. That’s what’s great about having so much good information readily available on the internet -- real experience and deep knowledge don’t matter anymore.


----------



## tchan001

Can't even begin to meditate on your brilliant observations.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Speaking as a real Asian whose ability to speak the Asian language and the Mandarin dialect was recently insulted here, I am in awe of your wisdom. Preach it.


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> My only fear in writing this response was a self doubt: “am I becoming a JML because I am spouting something I learned 10 hours ago from the laser forum?
> 
> please shoot me if that happens


Hahahaha. No worries, it’s just banter. I love dialogue.


----------



## DitmasPork

josemartinlopez said:


> Speaking as a real Asian whose ability to speak the Asian language and the Mandarin dialect was recently insulted here, I am in awe of your wisdom. Preach it.


Define “real”? Why were you insulted? Honest questions. I consider myself a “real” Asian, I even have a real Asian surname.


----------



## Corradobrit1

josemartinlopez said:


> Speaking as a real Asian whose ability to speak the Asian language and the Mandarin dialect was recently insulted here, I am in awe of your wisdom. Preach it.


Isn't cultural appropriation frowned upon these days. Maybe time to change your username Senor Lopez and get woke


----------



## spaceconvoy

original comment removed by moderator, unnecessary commentary removed by me


----------



## spaceconvoy

josemartinlopez said:


> Speaking as a real Asian whose ability to speak the Asian language and the Mandarin dialect was recently insulted here, I am in awe of your wisdom. Preach it.


This is hilarious but will probably go over most people's heads.


----------



## DitmasPork

As I’d mentioned earlier, there’re, obviously differing valid viewpoints on this. Kanji is definitely a Japanese writing system, based upon Chinese characters. IMO.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> As I’d mentioned earlier, there’re, obviously differing valid viewpoints on this. Kanji is definitely a Japanese writing system, based upon Chinese characters. IMO.



agree - completely

BTW, I am a real Asian too, not a fake one

but is JML a fake senor Lopez?

putting that aside, there is no “Asian” language - just as there is no “European” language. and no “South American language” and no “Scandinavian”
Language. You have french, Italian, German, etc.

Some of the things JML says, makes me wonder if he is Asian

and JML keeps harping about how I have insulted an entire race by Assuming Kanji was part of the Japanese language

“it’s inconceivable” name the movie


----------



## josemartinlopez

spaceconvoy said:


> This is hilarious but will probably go over most people's heads.


I can't believe I'm agreeing with you...


----------



## RockyBasel

spaceconvoy said:


> This is hilarious but will probably go over most people's heads.


Did not go over my head, I don’t think he is Asian, otherwise he could not have said “..ability to speak Asian and the Mandarin dialect”. ***! Who says that. Kind of proves he is not Asian. There is no “Asian with a mandarin dialect”!!!


----------



## josemartinlopez

spaceconvoy said:


> This is hilarious but will probably go over most people's heads.


Whoever you are, I owe you a paloma.


----------



## amithrain

RockyBasel said:


> Did not go over my head, I don’t think he is Asian, otherwise he could not have said “..ability to speak Asian and the Mandarin dialect”. ***! Who says that. Kind of proves he is not Asian. There is no “Asian with a mandarin dialect”!!!


hey, don’t insult the Asian language


----------



## josemartinlopez

don't insult the real Asian


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> I can’t speak Japanese or Chinese (Mandarin or Cantonese) and have an American high school understanding of the history and cultures of both countries, but it’s obvious to me that this discussion is missing the point that all these ‘languages’ are just slightly different dialects of _Asian_. This conclusion comes after I did a lot of research on reputable media outlets like reddit, 4chan, and Breitbart. That’s what’s great about having so much good information readily available on the internet -- real experience and deep knowledge don’t matter anymore.


----------



## RockyBasel

amithrain said:


> hey, don’t insult the Asian language


How do I say “I am sorry in Asian with a Mandarin dialect”


----------



## amithrain

对不起


----------



## RockyBasel

amithrain said:


> 对不起


I think that is Asian with Cantonese dialect no?


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Did not go over my head, I don’t think he is Asian, otherwise he could not have said “..ability to speak Asian and the Mandarin dialect”. ***! Who says that. Kind of proves he is not Asian. There is no “Asian with a mandarin dialect”!!!


JML is a Russian Bot, Truf


----------



## amithrain

The Cantonese dialect and the Mandarin dialect of the Asian language are written the same way, don’t worry. I know this because Reddit told me so.


----------



## amithrain

And also because I speak Mandarin, but that’s not as reliable


----------



## josemartinlopez

amithrain said:


> And also because I speak Mandarin, but that’s not as reliable


That's a very real Asian thing.


----------



## ian

Your signature quote is fabulous. I would "like" it if I could.


----------



## amithrain

ian said:


> Your signature quote is fabulous. I would "like" it if I could.


Whose?


----------



## ian

JML


----------



## amithrain

What is it? I don’t see a quote


----------



## ian

amithrain said:


> What is it? I don’t see a quote



If you're on a mobile device, you may not see signatures. Depending on your device, you may be able to see signatures if you view the site in landscape mode instead of portrait mode. Or use a computer.


----------



## amithrain

Oh I’m on mobile, thanks


----------



## Corradobrit1

amithrain said:


> Oh I’m on mobile, thanks


To quote JML the Unicorn wrangler. "我會買所有的獨角獸。"


----------



## DitmasPork

josemartinlopez said:


> don't insult the real Asian


Honestly curious. Since you didn't respond to defining what a "real Asian" is, then what is a 'fake Asian'?


----------



## tchan001

Fake Asian would be someone obviously not Asian who tries to convince people that he is actually an Asian.

Here is an example from HK.








Western media's favorite Hong Kong ‘freedom struggle writer’ is American ex-Amnesty staffer in yellowface - The Grayzone


Hong Kong pundit and anti-China activist Kong Tsung-gan is cited often in Western media. But he is actually American teacher Brian Kern




thegrayzone.com


----------



## amithrain

DitmasPork said:


> Honestly curious. Since you didn't respond to defining what a "real Asian" is, then what is a 'fake Asian'?


A fake Asian is an Asian that’s not a real Asian.


----------



## MarcelNL

I could have sworn that currently it's also possible to call someone a fake Asian just because you don't want to believe they're Asian


----------



## Twigg

Asia is such a vast region of the world containing over half its population and the term Asian seems to be a gross generalization of all the region's greatly differing cultures. The use of either term does not really provide much information, so why use them?


----------



## RockyBasel

“Well read cherry” maybe it’s “well reddit cherry”


----------



## RockyBasel

Twigg said:


> Asia is such a vast region of the world containing over half its population and the term Asian seems to be a gross generalization of all the region's greatly differing cultures. The use of either term does not really provide much information, so why use them?



So there is no language called “Asian”


----------



## Twigg

RockyBasel said:


> So there is no language called “Asian”


Had to edit, misread your post.


----------



## parbaked

MarcelNL said:


> I could have sworn that currently it's also possible to call someone a fake Asian just because you don't want to believe they're Asian


That's a banana...


----------



## RockyBasel

Twigg said:


> Had to edit, misread your post.



You did not imply that all, I was more referring to a JML statement that he spoke Asian with a mandarin dialect


----------



## parbaked

I'm half Chinese which is demioriental.


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> That's a banana...


JML redux?


----------



## Carl Kotte

I love being Chinese and Italian.


----------



## amithrain

Carl Kotte said:


> I love being Chinese and Italian.


Hi, Chinese and Italian!


----------



## josemartinlopez

Carl Kotte said:


> I love being Chinese and Italian.


People with this background end up as movie stars in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Carl Kotte

josemartinlopez said:


> People with this background end up as movie stars in my neck of the woods.


Yeah, if only it was my background


----------



## tchan001

Your kid could become a movie star 
And you a proud father.


----------



## Dhoff

DitmasPork said:


> Define “real”? Why were you insulted? Honest questions. I consider myself a “real” Asian, I even have a real Asian surname.



Pork is an Asian surname?


----------



## tchan001

Maybe it's a regional Korean dialect for the surname most Koreans call Park.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Dhoff said:


> Pork is an Asian surname?


Its a play on Ditmas Park, silly. Is DitmasPork of Korean extraction?


----------



## RockyBasel

tchan001 said:


> Maybe it's a regional Korean dialect for the surname most Koreans call Park.


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its a play on Ditmas Park, silly


you guys are making my day


----------



## Dhoff

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its a play on Ditmas Park, silly. Is DitmasPork of Korean extraction?



I'm sorry mate, my humor is not for everyone.


----------



## DitmasPork

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its a play on Ditmas Park, silly. Is DitmasPork of Korean extraction?


Yup, Ditmas Park, Brooklyn. No, not Korean, though I ate Korean pancakes for supper last night. Ethnically I'm Chinese with a little Portuguese blood mixed in.


----------



## DitmasPork

tchan001 said:


> Maybe it's a regional Korean dialect for the surname most Koreans call Park.





RockyBasel said:


>


In high school I had a mad crush on a girl named Candy Park. True. Her first name was Candice, but she liked being called "Candy." She was sweet.


----------



## Corradobrit1

DitmasPork said:


> In high school I had a mad crush on a girl named Candy Park. True. Her first name was Candice, but she liked being called "Candy." She was sweet.


She sounds like a fun girl


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Yup, Ditmas Park, Brooklyn. No, not Korean, though I ate Korean pancakes for supper last night. Ethnically I'm Chinese with a little Portuguese blood mixed in.


Ahhh....now I see how you have knowledge of arcane little details like the Portuguese origins of Tempura


----------



## MarcelNL

DitmasPork said:


> In high school I had a mad crush on a girl named Candy Park. True. Her first name was Candice, but she liked being called "Candy." She was sweet.



and since you have succesfully developed a game, Candy Crush?


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> and since you have succesfully developed a game, Candy Crush?


And then he wrote a song called “candy” for Iggy Pop


----------



## tchan001

Unfortunately like the game, there are always new obstacles just when you think you see the golden moment at the end of the road.


----------



## RockyBasel

He also wrote a song called “candy, you are a fine girl” but the band changed candy to Brandy (name the band!)


----------



## DitmasPork

josemartinlopez said:


> Speaking as a real Asian whose ability to speak the Asian language and the Mandarin dialect was recently insulted here, I am in awe of your wisdom. Preach it.



Respectfully, I’m scratching my head trying to find the relevancy of “real Asian” and “ability to speak the Asian language and the Mandarin dialect,” without context and elaboration. I’m assuming you’re referring to country of origin, native tongue and ethnicity.

A person being ethnically Asian, born and raised in Asia, speaking the language(s) of their mother country—can pose insight, but is not automatically a trump card over education, experience, critical thought, etc.

I’m reminded of the age old argument argument of ‘nature vs nurture.’ I’m more in the ‘nurture’ camp. For example—one doesn’t have to be a Chinese speaker from Singapore (or even been to SG) to become a good chef cooking up totally legit Singaporean cuisine; a Oklahoma raised Korean kid became one of the most respected Chinese chefs in NYC; Richard Olney, born in Iowa, is a major authority on French cookery, highly regarded in France; a causation North Carolinian guy in the states is valued for his knowledge and cooking of Thai food; and not essential for a sushi chef to be Japanese born or trained to become a great sushi chef—comes down to things like talent, taste, experience, training, etc.

Stressing the importance of ethnicity, or mother tongue—over things like education, knowledge, experience—is essentially a form of chauvinism and ethnocentrism IMO.

Using the term *“real Asian,” seems a bit of a shortcut response meant to imply authority. [*full disclosure, I’m a “real Asian.”]

Regarding the ‘kanji,’ subject, I’m a fan of a diversity of viewpoints. Would sincerely like to hear why you felt insulted by some of the comments.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Hilariously enough, the online brawl began when @RockyBasel (who says he is Asian) expressed incredulity that Japanese kanji would mean something to a Chinese speaker as these are two different languages. The insult had nothing to do with the cultural history of kanji, simply disbelief over whether they mean anything (not necessarily the same things) to a Chinese speaker in 2020.

Some in Asia might make a distinction between people of a certain ethnicity, and people of a certain ethnicity actually carrying the passport of the relevant country. For example, the perspectives of "mainland" Chinese, overseas Chinese in Southeast Asia and Asian Americans are not identical and just gauge the reaction to a movie such as "Crazy Rich Asians" on each of these groups. But, hey, we all agree on that BBC video on how to cook rice.


----------



## amithrain

...we agree with the egg fried rice lady?


----------



## josemartinlopez

HELL NO!!!


----------



## amithrain

What?? I thought draining the rice with a colander was a nice dash of ingenuity.


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## DitmasPork

josemartinlopez said:


> Hilariously enough, the online brawl began when @RockyBasel (who says he is Asian) expressed incredulity that Japanese kanji would mean something to a Chinese speaker as these are two different languages. The insult had nothing to do with the cultural history of kanji, simply disbelief over whether they mean anything (not necessarily the same things) to a Chinese speaker in 2020.
> 
> Some in Asia might make a distinction between people of a certain ethnicity, and people of a certain ethnicity actually carrying the passport of the relevant country. For example, the perspectives of "mainland" Chinese, overseas Chinese in Southeast Asia and Asian Americans are not identical and just gauge the reaction to a movie such as "Crazy Rich Asians" on each of these groups. But, hey, we all agree on that BBC video on how to cook rice.



Honest question here—since I don't speak or read Chinese. Since kanji is originally based upon Chinese characters, are you able to decipher what this says? Do these characters mean anything to you? Or, would it be unintelligible to your average reader of the Chinese language? Trying to figure out how far removed the kanji is from its Chinese origins. For instance, my Danish and Swedish friends can generally understand each other while speaking their native tongues.

Is kanji an abbreviated form of the Chinese characters it was derived from?

I worked with an Asian antiquities dealer years ago, and often wondered if the average Chinese reader could read Oracle Bone Script.


----------



## amithrain

Yes. I speak Chinese and most kanji, with a little deciphering, are somewhat understandable


----------



## josemartinlopez

The individual characters, at least, mean something.


----------



## amithrain

I don’t recognize the first Kanji, but the rest is yuan liang ming zuo, which is basically someone’s name and zuo, which roughly means “maker” (just meaning that it was made by someone named (unknown kanji) yuan liang ming.)


----------



## DitmasPork

josemartinlopez said:


> The individual characters, at least, mean something.


But do you get the meaning of the 5 characters together?


----------



## amithrain

Yes, edited the first post


----------



## Barmoley

josemartinlopez said:


> Hilariously enough, the online brawl began when @RockyBasel (who says he is Asian) expressed incredulity that Japanese kanji would mean something to a Chinese speaker as these are two different languages. The insult had nothing to do with the cultural history of kanji, simply disbelief over whether they mean anything (not necessarily the same things) to a Chinese speaker in 2020.
> 
> Some in Asia might make a distinction between people of a certain ethnicity, and people of a certain ethnicity actually carrying the passport of the relevant country. For example, the perspectives of "mainland" Chinese, overseas Chinese in Southeast Asia and Asian Americans are not identical and just gauge the reaction to a movie such as "Crazy Rich Asians" on each of these groups. But, hey, we all agree on that BBC video on how to cook rice.


Have you lived in the US for a long time? You write as an American would, someone who lived in the US for a while. Just curious, no judgement.


----------



## amithrain

Unless I got it wrong


----------



## josemartinlopez

Barmoley said:


> Have you lived in the US for a long time? You write as an American would, someone who lived in the US for a while. Just curious, no judgemen.


My Engrish not so good.


----------



## amithrain

This thread has moved on from people talking about how terrible JML is to just casually talking to JML


----------



## DitmasPork

amithrain said:


> I don’t recognize the first Kanji, but the rest is yuan liang ming zuo, which is basically someone’s name and zuo, which roughly means “maker” (just meaning that it was made by someone named (unknown kanji) yuan liang ming.)



I'm totally fascinated by etymology of languages.


----------



## amithrain

No average Chinese speaker nowadays should be able to read oracle bones (at least not the common ones like moon and sun), that’s way too far back


----------



## Twigg

They are all hoping to bait him into offering an opinion on something.


----------



## daveb

Speaking Chinese. Reading Chinese. Writing Chinese. What do those mean?

From my previous career in spook land, I recall there being 5(?) distinct languages spoken, written, in China with innumerable dialects. Don't recall any of them being termed "Chinese".


----------



## btbyrd

amithrain said:


> This thread has moved on from people talking about how terrible JML is to just casually talking to JML



They're not the same people. I'd like to return to the original spirit of the thread instead of feeding the troll, but you guys do you.

"I think he has the manner of a journalist or a people-pleasing politician!" "He paid me money, so I can vouch for him!" "Let's argue about the history of the Chinese language because I love the taste of red herring!" "Asians like rice!" "I mean... _real _Asians like rice." "ENGRISH!"

Ridiculous.


----------



## josemartinlopez

We're talking about the characters.


----------



## amithrain

daveb said:


> Speaking Chinese. Reading Chinese. Writing Chinese. What do those mean?
> 
> From my previous career in spook land, I recall there being 5(?) distinct languages spoken, written, in China with innumerable dialects. Don't recall any of them being termed "Chinese".


Chinese is written the same way, no matter the dialect you speak.


----------



## DitmasPork

daveb said:


> Speaking Chinese. Reading Chinese. Writing Chinese. What do those mean?
> 
> From my previous career in spook land, I recall there being 5(?) distinct languages spoken, written, in China with innumerable dialects. Don't recall any of them being termed "Chinese".



My understanding is that there's one main written Chinese system that's utilized by many mutually, unintelligible dialects. Correct me if wrong.


----------



## Twigg

The Oracle Bone for the Sheep reminds me of an IUD


----------



## Dhoff

DitmasPork said:


> I'm totally fascinated by etymology of languages.
> View attachment 95020



And here I thought "hi" in japanese meant warmth or fire/flame

Also thought human was "ningen"  lot to learn yet


----------



## amithrain

DitmasPork said:


> My understanding is that there's one main written Chinese system that's utilized by many mutually, unintelligible dialects. Correct me if wrong.


That’s pretty much right.


----------



## Corradobrit1

DitmasPork said:


> My understanding is that there's one main written Chinese system that's utilized by many mutually, unintelligible dialects. Correct me if wrong.


Like Cantonese, Hakka and Mandarin?


----------



## DitmasPork

amithrain said:


> No average Chinese speaker nowadays should be able to read oracle bones (at least not the common ones like moon and sun), that’s way too far back



Apologies for maybe getting a bit off topic. But seal script just looks soooo cool.


----------



## DitmasPork

Corradobrit1 said:


> Like Cantonese, Hakka and Mandarin?


Yeah, like my dad's side spoke hakka and a punti dialict, mom's side toisan dialect—all read the same Chinese newspapers.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Apologies for maybe getting a bit off topic. But seal script just looks soooo cool.
> 
> View attachment 95028


 
you are spot on - oracle bone script and seal scripts are parents of Kanji

I provide the definition below: after much research since last night. Please note it refers to Kanji as part of the Japanese writing system (not Chinese)
*What IS Kanji, exactly?*
Kanji is one of three Japanese writing systems along with hiragana and katakana. Both hiragana and katakana are phonetic, meaning that each character represents a single syllable, and that character will never be pronounced any other way. Kanji is a system of symbols that represent words or ideas, and that can have different meanings and pronunciations depending on their context. A kanji can be a word all by itself, like *木* (which means tree) or a kanji can be part of another word like *木造*(which means ‘wooden, or made of wood’)


----------



## ma_sha1

Grew-up in Beijing but lived in the US over 25 years, I can no longer write Chinese characters on paper. But I can still write Chinese by “Pin Yin” on my phone or computer, I.e. picking the correct Chinese words based on sounding, because reading & talking in Chinese still no problem.

The Kanji is about ~80% unchanged from its Chinese origin, thus, most Chinese can read Kanji. If you know 4 out of every 5 words in a sentence, you can make out the meaning.

That’s how I navigated my way around Tokyo years ago. Going through the small streets & back alleys where there’s no tourists & no English, that’s where I found the most authentic local Japanese food.

I am glad to see quite a few Asian, & Asian mix on KKF! If you are interested in real Authentic Asian food, check out the FB group with ~20,000 like minded people, post your cooking or authentic restaurant food in your area:

Google “authentic asian cooking & restaurants FB group” & join.

cheers


----------



## juice

Is India a part of Asia?


----------



## ma_sha1

juice said:


> Is India a part of Asia?


Yes


----------



## josemartinlopez

Though you'd be surprised I get occasionally asked if India is part of Southeast Asia (but not as often as if Singapore is part of China).


----------



## Twigg

juice said:


> Is India a part of Asia?


Yes, and Modern Standard Hindi is one of the great Asian languages.


----------



## ma_sha1

Juice’s question was too easy, how about this: 

Is Taiwan a part of China?


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

ma_sha1 said:


> Juice’s question was too easy, how about this:
> 
> Is Taiwan a part of China?


----------



## DitmasPork

ma_sha1 said:


> Grew-up in Beijing but lived in the US over 25 years, I can no longer write Chinese characters on paper. But I can still write Chinese by “Pin Yin” on my phone or computer, I.e. picking the correct Chinese words based on sounding, because reading & talking in Chinese still no problem.
> 
> The Kanji is about ~80% unchanged from its Chinese origin, thus, most Chinese can read Kanji. If you know 4 out of every 5 words in a sentence, you can make out the meaning.
> 
> That’s how I navigated my way around Tokyo years ago. Going through the small streets & back alleys where there’s no tourists & no English, that’s where I found the most authentic local Japanese food.
> 
> I am glad to see quite a few Asian, & Asian mix on KKF! If you are interested in real Authentic Asian food, check out the FB group with ~20,000 like minded people, post your cooking or authentic restaurant food in your area:
> 
> Google “authentic asian cooking & restaurants FB group” & join.
> 
> cheers



Cheers! Informative.

Hey, @josemartinlopez is there a huge difference between Singaporean Standard Chinese and the Mandarin spoken in mainland China? Also, do you speak Hokkien in addition to Mandarin?


----------



## Twigg

J-bag s now in Ulaanbaatar 

Looks like we need to switch gears and discuss Cyrillic, the Old Uyghur alphabet and modern Mongolian script.


----------



## MarcelNL

My vote goes to discussing Throat singing


----------



## Matus

This thread had a questionable motivation from the start and got down right weird and often insulting. I am pulling the plug. Take a break, have a beer, sharpen a knife.


----------

